# Dozens of guns stollen....



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Caught this last week figured some of you hunters may get some real steals on a gun purchase pehaps. Hell thats roy jones old trainer I'm sure he had some serious bank tied up in it. Theives SUCK.

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_27958.shtml


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. 

I sent an email to Mike and every one else working at Mike's and Scott's to be looking for any shady guys looking to sell guns.

Hopefully they're gonna get caught soon.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I am sure the veteran Mr. Merc. would be understanding if the dirtbag returned them...right.... When they were on the verge of death maybe. They even finished off the cookies in the process thats just wrong.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It sounds like the folks who took the safe knows what was going on....They were probably familiar with the house (former associates)...Sucks, but wait----after Odumba gives his EXECUTIVE ORDERS today, it'll get worse!


----------

